# too many zombies



## MGIACOLONE (May 2, 2013)

The Zombie Genre is oversaturated.The Ultimate example is the New york Lottery advertising its ticket sales with a zombie oriented commercial. I was never a big fan of zombie gorefests,but I accept the popularity.However ENUF ALREADY!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

MGIACOLONE said:


> The Zombie Genre is oversaturated.The Ultimate example is the New york Lottery advertising its ticket sales with a zombie oriented commercial. I was never a big fan of zombie gorefests,but I accept the popularity.However ENUF ALREADY!!!


I'm not sure what this has to do with our website itself so I moved your post to the horror section.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I was a zombie before it was cool. I'll be a zombie after it fades..... ah heck my plan is to figure out how to start the zombie apocalypse.

BACK TO THE LAB!!!! :zombie:


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hauntiholik said:


> I'm not sure what this has to do with our website itself...


That's what I was thinking.

Um, welcome to the forum?


----------



## Osenator (Nov 11, 2011)

A zombie Troll?


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

And what is with the different color Oreo fillings every time a holiday nears???!!! Enough! Down with that sort of thing! As if orange color alone can represent Halloween...

Come to think of it, I think I have seen a zombie eating an Oreo as an advertisement.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I saw a zombie riding a surfboard...but he had a really bad skin tone...too grey...not enough suntan...
(come to think of it he was eating an oreo....and it had ORANGE filling...this sounds like a conspiracy to me...)


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Maybe they thought this site was for the NY state lottery customer service/complaint site? How dare they expose the lottery to zombies! It's anarchy I tell you!


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

I saw a zombie drinking a pina colada at Trader Vic's , and his hair was perfect .


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Really, can there really be too many zombies?

Theundeadofnight, you beat me to it! That was the first thing that popped into my head too.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Personally I would like a few more zombies.... well at least one or two in my haunt! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

theundeadofnight said:


> I saw a zombie drinking a pina colada at Trader Vic's , and his hair was perfect .


Bwah, ha, ha, ha!!!

Zombies are like chocolate candy, you can NEVER have too many and there are never enough.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

MGIACOLONE said:


> The Zombie Genre is oversaturated. ENUF ALREADY!!!


"We beg to differ"!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

"the amount of zombies is too damn high!"


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Damn Wildcat, you are so convincing as a zombie! That creeps me out, mission accomplished. 

At least with this odd post we're having fun!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Why thank you.

Knock Knock.
.
Who's there.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
BRAINS!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

When life hands you a lemon,
eat more brains


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

Isn't the thing with the zombies that fact that they are annoying (bleeding on everything, messing with traffic, eating our brains) and that eventually there are so many of them that they overwhelm everything. Looks like the Zombie Apocalypse has happened already.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

^exactly


----------



## CaptainCadaver (May 14, 2011)

I've been infatuated with zombies ever since I was a kid.
I used to annoy the hell out of everybody with my zombie Apocalypse talk.
My favorite movie is return of the living dead.
My favorite game series is Resident evil.
But I actually agree with the OP....There's just too much damn zombie stuff being made anymore.
I love the shambling idiots,but c'mon nah

Let's give vampires or something the spotlight for a bit.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

100 bottles of brain on the wall, 100 bottles of brain
Take one down, pass it around
Then a swarm of zombies eat them all


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I was thinking, just the other day...dang...we sure need MORE zombies....


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wasn't it Herbert Hoover who promised us “a chicken in every pot and a zombie in every garage.” That's why I voted for him.


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

Let's give vampires or something the spotlight for a bit.[/QUOTE]

Better to see Zombies than those Twillight Vampires


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well I think there has to be a balance, just like everything else. Zombies are having their day in the sun (so to speak) and soon they will kind of be pulled back into an equal share of the horror being spread around. My only concern is......what happens when their food supply runs out? Since all that will be left is Zombies and no one is making anymore humans to keep the food chain running?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Troll Wizard said:


> Well I think there has to be a balance, just like everything else. Zombies are having their day in the sun (so to speak) and soon they will kind of be pulled back into an equal share of the horror being spread around. My only concern is......what happens when their food supply runs out? Since all that will be left is Zombies and no one is making anymore humans to keep the food chain running?


Okay ladies. Line up. I'll sacrifice myself for the greater zombie good.

Time to repopulate!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wildcat, you bad boy!:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Wildcat said:


> Okay ladies. Line up. I'll sacrifice myself for the greater zombie good.
> 
> Time to repopulate!


:jol:...and I am just sitting here...like a good girl...uhm...damn.....biting my tongue....


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Bless your little heart Wildcat, some people are all just give give give with no thought for themselves,!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm just here to help. :googly:

Now back to Zombies.


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

For those of you with knowledge of the Dutch language (or can use a translation-site);

The Netherlands has to deal with zombies too! :eeketon:

Zombie-Alarm
Z-leaks


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

You know how you're driving along and you smell something dead, hopefully roadkill? I think I'm going to have to say out loud, "Smells like Zombies" to whoever is with me. They eat flesh and I'm sure they stink from putrification. I'm sure whoever is with me will just roll their eyes because they know how I am.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I can't. Usually my kids are in the truck and my daughter would INSIST that I pull over to check.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

You should be so proud!


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

I am glad were back to more traditional zombies I didn't care for those Zombies from 28 days later that could run Olympic marathons


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

A message from a known Necromancer, aspiring Mad scientist, and part-time Undead Rites activist...

About time our "Living Challenged" get some recognition! It's bad enough that the "Until-recently decease" have been ignored, forgotten, misrepresented, and snubbed for so many years. It is a golden time for our "Dead-yet-walking" Ex-brothers & sisters, as posthumous unemployment is at the lowest levels since the dark ages... an "Ambulatory corpse" Renaissance, if you will. Let us not get jealous and upset over our "Formerly-departed" due to there much deserved fame and fortune. Instead, let us rejoice with our new found "Capering cadaver" friends, and try to get over some of there minor cultural differences and social handicaps... for the betterment of the living, the dead, and the living dead.










Would you rather these poor "Reanimated body's" be tossed out into the wastes, hungry and alone, to fend for themselves... with all those carnivorous worms circling? I think if we can share this world with ghosts, werewolves, elder things, sea monsters, space creatures, and vampires... then the "Rotting resurrected", "Corporeal undead", or "Zombie" should be alowed, nay, welcomed into our house of horror. Lets give the dead a chance...:googly:


----------

